# Do you prefer watching or doing sports?



## OP (Oct 22, 2016)

If you enjoy watching and/or doing sports, what are your favorites?


----------



## ThisNameWorks (Mar 11, 2017)

Yeaye! I do it! I'm did da ting! I have it all, I win


----------



## ThisNameWorks (Mar 11, 2017)

Believe it or not, I'll watch boxing, love watching it. However, I waay more likely to play any sport, than watch it. Do not confuse me with a sports guy, I do not play sports like others. Its more of an occasional thing. With boxing, I don't watch it as often because I do not have HBO or Showtime. Not even ESPN.


----------



## Bijoux (Nov 7, 2016)

In general, I hate all sports except baseball. I used to watch baseball all the time on TV, but I don't really watch it much anymore.


----------



## ThisNameWorks (Mar 11, 2017)

Bijoux said:


> In general, I hate all sports except baseball. I used to watch baseball all the time on TV, but I don't really watch it much anymore.


Ewwwh, baseball.

I just can't stand it.

Gimme soccer, maybe football. Fútbol americano. Even then I probably won't watch it. I'd rather play.

I'm actually scared of the ball in baseball, and basketball.


----------



## Tazzie (Jun 5, 2016)

Both. I love watching hockey. But will also watch NFL football, sometimes college if my team on TV. And world cup soccer, Olympics.

For doing I'll play just about any team sports.


----------



## pwowq (Aug 7, 2016)

Um, did the point get thru?


----------



## Notus Asphodelus (Jan 20, 2015)

No, I don't like watching The Sport. I do The Sport.


----------



## ThisNameWorks (Mar 11, 2017)

pwowq said:


> (Just do it!)
> Um, did the point get thru?


Double thanks for that one. Thats the first time seeing that.


----------



## BearRun (Mar 3, 2017)

I do both, but voted do because I REALLY prefer participating to watching. Watching sports in person is good. But watching on tv bores me. I prefer skiing, basketball and climbing.


----------



## Mange (Jan 9, 2011)

i like playing ping pong. and volley ball. and darts. sometimes i shoot decent pool.... tennis... I used to skateboard when I was younger, also. and I played softball. the only sports i can stand to watch are like surfing, skateboarding, snowboarding, stuff involving bicycles. extreme sports.


----------



## atamagasuita (May 15, 2016)

Doing. Watching bores the fuck out of me. Like seriously. I'd rather do something than watch


----------



## HIX (Aug 20, 2018)

I like both watching and playing sports. When I was younger I did a lot of Soccer, Basketball and wrestling.


----------



## Ziegel (Feb 11, 2019)

Skiing and the gym. Because it makes me happy somehow


----------



## XO Skeleton (Jan 18, 2011)

Doing. It’s like sex or video games. Would you rather watch someone or do it yourself? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sybow (Feb 1, 2016)

I like both watching and doing.
However, watching sports only goes for fighting sports. I don't watch anything else.
I could be doing any sport and still have alot of fun.


----------



## Electra (Oct 24, 2014)

If my family play, I like to watch them, otherwice I do work out a few times a week. Specially dancing I like to do my self.


----------



## Jaune (Jul 11, 2013)

Sybow said:


> I like both watching and doing.
> However, watching sports only goes for fighting sports. I don't watch anything else.
> I could be doing any sport and still have alot of fun.


Yeah, my answer is similar to this.

I like watching fighting sports but anything else feels like a waste of time, so I'd rather just do it.


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

Depends on how you define sport - I enjoy running - hiking - cardio kick boxing and practicing martial arts- however I’m not a fan of team sport such as soccer - basketball- baseball- swimming or volleyball etc 
But I do love watching the NBA and MLB playoffs quite much 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aware.7 (Oct 2, 2017)

Doin.


----------



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

I don’t watch sports unless someone else has it on

As far as doing
Most of what enjoy is independent 
I don’t do contact and team sports


----------

